# Raw oysters for erectile dysfunction



## Csquare (Jan 14, 2014)

Science Experiment (n=1)

H (50) and I (51) married 26 years, sex frequency average 3-4 / week. H is tall, lean, active and generally healthy.

The past few months I noticed a drop in our sex frequency - maybe 1-2/ week - which is how I found TAM. Just wanted to know if there was something wrong in marriage and what to do about it.

Last month, H tells me that he's had tingling and numbness in feet and legs, and that is starting to move into groin region. He says that since Fall, he has had more difficulty getting aroused and quality of erections is not what it used to be. 

I ask, are you sure it's not just your wife is getting older and less appealing? He assures me no.:smthumbup:

Anyway, his symptoms sound like classic B12 deficiency. We have him tested and he is on low end. (Japan and some European countries would consider him to be deficient. Clinical studies show neuro-psycho symptoms at higher levels of b12 than what US considers normal levels.). Also, he is low on serum vitamin D - which can cause inflammation. Is inflammation causing tingling, numbness, and ED?

So, about 4 weeks ago, I put him on a raw oyster, raw milk diet.
How to Cure Erectile Dysfunction | The Cure Manual

I've got him eating 6 raw oysters 3-4 times per week and drinking about 2 liter raw milk per week. Normal, home cooked meals the rest of time. Paleo, primal type diet.

This week we are back at sex 4 times. Quality of erections: not quite as firm or long duration as we are used to. (But still fun. No complaints on my end.)

I will give more updates in coming weeks as I gather more data.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Csquare said:


> Science Experiment (n=1)
> 
> H (50) and I (51) married 26 years, sex frequency average 3-4 / week. H is tall, lean, active and generally healthy.
> 
> ...



You're in the early 50's and still have sex 1 - 2x week. Fantastic!!!:smthumbup:

He takes care of himself and didn't let himself go. Awesome!!!:smthumbup:

If he has those symptoms, GO TO THE DOCTOR. Could be serious.....

Have him take a natural test booster. He will be like he was in his teens and 20's again.....it makes a huge difference when you are older and compound weight training helps too. I know, trust me.

I also take 10g arginine powder with water on an empty stomach just before bed and this gets me rock hard first thing in the morning and usually in the mood. It works because it makes the body produce more human growth hormone.


----------



## Csquare (Jan 14, 2014)

He has been going to doctors. That's how he got b12 and vitamin d tested. We're trying to do this with no meds to avoid side effects. Besides, he likes raw oysters.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Csquare said:


> He has been going to doctors. That's how he got b12 and vitamin d tested. We're trying to do this with no meds to avoid side effects. Besides, he likes raw oysters.



If it works for you, then stick with it then.:smthumbup:

The supps I take make the body produce more of what it did when younger. No negative side effects. Natural and you will get much better results too. But if he loves eating many raw oysters every day, more power to you.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

I had half a dozen raw oysters the other day.

Only three of them worked.

Boom Tish.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Lol, Wysh.


----------



## justfabulous (Feb 9, 2014)

The numbness and tingling sounds like neuropathy, which, yes, can be a symptom of B12 deficiency but also other things (including diabetes), so I do hope the docs are being very attentive and thorough in investigating this. And yes, our range in North America for "normal" levels of B12 is considered low in many other countries, so if he is on the low side of normal, definitely he should be supplementing. Is he getting B12 injections? They can be given at home either by himself, or you could give them to him. A lot of docs don't fully understand b12 deficiencies (like many things) and dont always diagnose and treat properly. A great book which explains all of this is "Could it Be B12?" - cant remember the author's name - she is a female nurse practioner. Available at Amazon. An important thing to know about getting B12 checked is that the B12 reading itself doesnt tell the whole picture - he should really have his homocysteine levels checked to - something else most docs dont know. But it cant be done once supplementation has been started as it will skew the results. Has the tingling/numbness in other areas gone away? Because, really this could progress to a much more serious situation way above and beyond anything you're dealing with now if its not being properly diagnosed and treated.

Apart from all that, I highly recommend Korean Red Ginseng for anyone with erectile issues. Whether it doesnt get hard as fast as it used to, doesnt get as hard as it used, doesnt stay hard, doesnt get hard at all - try it. Amazing stuff, and very healthy for you overall. And I DO mean AMAZING STUFF  PM if you want a good brand recommendation.


----------



## justfabulous (Feb 9, 2014)

My husband takes L-Arginine powder too - its effective  Its good to also take it with L-Citrruline (sp?), as it keeps the arginine effective in the system for longer. An added bonus is that Arginine will clear plaque out of your arteries if taken daily and improve blood circulation (which could be helpful for the numbness/tingling he's getting elsewhere). I had an aquaintance who was super-fit, health nut, worked out every day, owned a very successful health food store since he was 21 years old and shockingly died in his sleep in November, 3 days before his 42nd b-day. Turns out he had 3 blocked arteries and his docs had no idea. They call it a silent killer because you wont know your arteries are blocked if the docs dont specifically go looking for it, and unless they have reason to suspect it, they never go looking for it. So both ladies and guys should take arginine - and guys will notice the added benefits you mention

Tribulus is a good natural testosterone booster also for guys who want to improve their erections, and as I've mentioned before, my all time favorite - Korean Red Ginseng (not a testosterone booster, but a very effective circulation enhancer). Whoo-hooooo is all I'm gonna say about that one :smthumbup: (But for this purpose, it must be the Korean Red Ginseng - not just any old Ginseng!)




CuddleBug said:


> Have him take a natural test booster. He will be like he was in his teens and 20's again.....it makes a huge difference when you are older and compound weight training helps too. I know, trust me.
> 
> I also take 10g arginine powder with water on an empty stomach just before bed and this gets me rock hard first thing in the morning and usually in the mood. It works because it makes the body produce more human growth hormone.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

justfabulous said:


> My husband takes L-Arginine powder too - its effective  Its good to also take it with L-Citrruline (sp?), as it keeps the arginine effective in the system for longer. An added bonus is that Arginine will clear plaque out of your arteries if taken daily and improve blood circulation (which could be helpful for the numbness/tingling he's getting elsewhere). I had an aquaintance who was super-fit, health nut, worked out every day, owned a very successful health food store since he was 21 years old and shockingly died in his sleep in November, 3 days before his 42nd b-day. Turns out he had 3 blocked arteries and his docs had no idea. They call it a silent killer because you wont know your arteries are blocked if the docs dont specifically go looking for it, and unless they have reason to suspect it, they never go looking for it. So both ladies and guys should take arginine - and guys will notice the added benefits you mention
> 
> Tribulus is a good natural testosterone booster also for guys who want to improve their erections, and as I've mentioned before, my all time favorite - Korean Red Ginseng (not a testosterone booster, but a very effective circulation enhancer). Whoo-hooooo is all I'm gonna say about that one :smthumbup: (But for this purpose, it must be the Korean Red Ginseng - not just any old Ginseng!)



Exactly and without negative side effects.:smthumbup:


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Exercise and good diet (low meat) does wonders. Mr H is in his 50's and he is good to go at least once daily and often twice.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

Raw oysters? Yuk!
I think I'd rather have ED!!


----------



## Redwingfan1966 (Feb 4, 2014)

It could also be a slightly pinched nerve in the back. A sciatic nerve that is pinched radiates down the leg. It was mentioned earlier about diabetes, he might want to get his blood glucose level checked, if he is worried about inflammation he can also have his C-reactive protein checked. All the supps mention in this thread are supposed to increase blood flow, also a couple you may or may not want to try is ZMA ( oysters are high in zinc ) and DHEA, a precursor to testosterone. I also have to agree with Holland about the meat thing, and if you do need the meat go with lean cuts. Also , as luck would have it , my Bottom line report, reports heartburn drugs can lower B-12.

Oh and I forgot to mention if you're low on Vitamin D get some sunlight, the body produces it when exposed to sunlight.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Holland said:


> Exercise and good diet (low meat) does wonders. Mr H is in his 50's and he is good to go at least once daily and often twice.


Yep same here. I probably eat a bit more meat than I should but make up for it with the rest of my diet.

I can manage twice a day but will struggle with more than that on a regular basis.

These days, post my wifes menopause, we tend to go about every two days.

I find it difficult to go past two days as things start to get very uncomfortable down there.

I do sporadically take some vitamins, zinc, equazen eye q (omega 3 and 6), garlic perles.

I also take, again sporadically, Wellman 50+.

To be honest I wonder when I am going to start to slow down!


ETA, I did have a check up recently and was told ny my doc that my Testosterone levels were high for my age, whether that is due to vitamins or due to exercise I don't know.


From the Wellman website.

Male Health

Male health is important at any age but concerns can increase as men age. Wellman® 50+ contains vitamin B6 which contributes to the regulation of hormonal activity. The comprehensive formula also includes zinc which contributes to the maintenance of normal testosterone levels in the blood and normal metabolism of fatty acids.



Wellman® 50+ Formula




Nutritional Information

Average per tablet

% EC RDA*


Siberian Ginseng Extract 20 mg — 
Co-Q10 2 mg — 
L-Carnitine 10 mg — 
Citrus Bioflavonoids Complex 10 mg — 
Lutein Esters 2 mg — 
Phosphatidylcholine 10 mg — 
L-Glutathione 5 mg — 
L-Arginine 20 mg — 
L-Methionine 20mg — 
Natural Mixed Carotenoids 3.25 mg — 
P.A.B.A. 10 mg — 
Vitamin A (2666IU) 800 µg RE 100 
Vitamin D3 (as D3 600IU) 15 µg 300 
Vitamin E 15 mg α-TE 125 
Vitamin C 80 mg 100 
Thiamin (Vitamin B1) 14 mg 1273 
Riboflavin (Vitamin B2) 4 mg 286 
Niacin (Vitamin B3) 36 mg NE 225 
Vitamin B6 9 mg 643 
Folic Acid 200 ug 100 
Vitamin B12 20 µg 800 
Biotin 50 ug 100 
Pantothenic Acid 10 mg 167 
Iron 6 mg 43 
Zinc 15 mg 150 
Iodine 150 ug 100 
Manganese 0.5 mg 25 
Chromium 75 µg 188 
Copper 1000 µg 100 
Selenium 150 µg 273 
Silicon 10 mg —


----------



## Coldie (Jan 2, 2014)

A woman changing and monitoring her husbands diet to make sure they are intimate more times a week. Awesome and amazing. I wish you guys luck, I hope the oysters help.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

justfabulous said:


> My husband takes L-Arginine powder too - its effective  Its good to also take it with L-Citrruline (sp?), as it keeps the arginine effective in the system for longer. ... *Tribulus* is a good natural testosterone booster also for guys who want to improve their erections, and as I've mentioned before, my all time favorite - Korean Red Ginseng (not a testosterone booster, but a very effective circulation enhancer).


Arginine and Korean red ginseng are good, but tribulus is possibly both ineffective and dangerous.



> Tribulus has chemicals that might increase some hormones in animals. However, it doesn't appear to increase male hormones (testosterone) in humans.





> There is a concern that tribulus might make prostate conditions such as benign prostate hypertrophy (BPH) or prostate cancer worse. Developing research suggests that tribulus can increase prostate weight.


TRIBULUS: Uses, Side Effects, Interactions and Warnings - WebMD



> Tribulus terrestris is an herbal nutritional supplement that is promoted to produce large gains in strength and lean muscle mass in 5-28 days (15, 18). Although some manufacturers claim T. terrestris will not lead to a positive drug test, others have suggested that T. terrestris may increase the urinary testosterone/epitestosterone (T/E) ratio ...
> 
> T. terrestris did not produce the large gains in strength or lean muscle mass that many manufacturers claim can be experienced within 5-28 days. Furthermore, T. terrestris did not alter the urinary T/E ratio


The effect of five weeks of Tribulus ter... [J Strength Cond Res. 2007] - PubMed - NCBI

Panax Ginseng:


> Some men use Panax ginseng on the skin of the penis as part of a multi-ingredient product for treating early orgasm (premature ejaculation). Men also use it for erectile dysfunction (ED). There is some evidence that Panax ginseng is effective for these uses.


----------



## Csquare (Jan 14, 2014)

askari said:


> Raw oysters? Yuk!
> I think I'd rather have ED!!


But, better than raw liver? Both have great vitamin b levels.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Csquare said:


> But, better than raw liver? Both have great vitamin b levels.



Cultures known for eating raw liver are not exactly known for their sexual prowess :rofl:


----------



## Csquare (Jan 14, 2014)

Raw oysters really are aphrodisiacs say scientists (and now is the time to eat them) - Telegraph


----------



## Csquare (Jan 14, 2014)

Okay. Time for status update on raw oyster experiment. 

In addition to eating 6 - 18 raw oysters per week, 

We do 1 oz. raw beef liver shots 3 times/ week, cod liver oil and high vitamin butter oil,

Raw milk yogurt 1 pint/ day with raw egg yolk,

Wild caught seafood/shellfish 3 meals/week.

We avoid processed sugar, processed grains, poly-unsaturated vegetable oils.

This is the Weston A. Price diet, btw. These foods are rich in B vitamins (especially B 12), and vitamins A, D, K2, and omega 3 fatty acids. Also, I've been urging him to get more sunshine, and back when it was still cold, we were going to tanning booths for vitamin D production.

H is on no medications.

In early March, H's T level was at 156 (?units), and when re-tested in late May T level went up to 200 (?unit). Still on the low end - normal range is at >250.

As far as sex goes, our frequency is up to 3 times/week (from 1 - 2 times/week) and erections are more firm with good duration.

His only complaint is that arousal is not so automatic - he doesn't get middle of the night boners - and he requires more stimulation to get going. But, not to the extent that *I* notice a difference.

As far as numbness tingling in extremities - those have been attributed to spinal stenosis - and do not seem to be worsening.

So I would say I am pleased with our progress so far and will continue to report updates - like a good scientist would.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Measure cholesterol also. If I ate all that every day my cholesterol would be coming off my ears...


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm glad that I can't have ED because I would be gagging the whole time if I had to eat any of that.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

When I was in high school I worked at a 5 star restaurant that had an oyster bar.. I ran the oyster bar.

What I learned is that men eat a lot of oysters... .lots of them.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

Raw oysters...raw liver...raw milk yoghurt....raw egg yolk...
I think I'd rather pop one of those little blue pills!

As for the tingling etc...good you are getting it checked out as it could be something that raw liver can't help with!


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

does not sound like ED to me at all, I have ED from cancer, had my prostate removed. And yes I still work, pm me if you want to know


----------



## sparkyjim (Sep 22, 2012)

I'd like to know... I am curious about these things and i also read a book by Dr Steven Lamb - "The Hardness Factor."

It is more about "free" testosterone and nitric oxide building blocks. Also good circulation is important, and a good diet will help with all of these, as well as lowering the percentage of free radicals and helping you feel better physically.

Passion and romance are very good, but in the end for the man it is a physical response - and you can't fake that.


----------



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

I have some nerve damage issues that I have a simple b12 injection every 7-14days. 

Tribulus has been disputed as a testosterone enhancer. 
Arginine has been found to be as effective as the blue pill.

Siberian ginseng will raise libido.

Alcohol decreases testosterone so have him stop drinking completely.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

I read something about too many raw oysters is bad. Something about mercury levels. I can't find the post again or I'd post it...sorry.


----------



## beautystar (Mar 19, 2020)

Ahha, does this really help ??


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

beautystar said:


> Ahha, does this really help ??


*Dead thread ~ of sorts!

I'd guess that I don't really care, because whatever it was that I ate, it would probably end up making my appendage look like an oyster!*


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

CuddleBug said:


> You're in the early 50's and still have sex 1 - 2x week. Fantastic!!!:smthumbup:
> 
> .


Ummm, @CuddleBug? I'm 65. So is my wife. 3-4x a week as well. 

OP I am assuming his blood pressure, cholesterol and sugars have been tested and are normal. He sounds like he is in reasonable shape. However, I have known many men that look to be in fantastic health, only to find that there is something lurking in the background. ED can be a symptom of a good many things. I am glad that you found what works for you guys. A great deal can be accomplished through diet, however, if anything ever seems off, get it checked out. I had no idea that the strange feeling in my neck at age 40 wasn't tension, overwork and such. Nope. It was unstable angina. My first heart attack followed soon thereafter.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Zombie thread. Closing

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

